
Gray/soft and hard to read text - aurizon
On this, and many other, websites.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amphibianark.org&#x2F;<p>I engaged the management and they responded thusly.<p>&quot;Anne, for some reason, perhaps out of some artistic aspect, your website text is grayish instead of black.  This makes it hard to read - try it yourself.<p>Strangely, there is a &quot;Printer Friendly&quot; on your page, and this causes a black on white image, - far clearer by the way.  This means that the only way for the page to print, it must be rendered black on white.<p>I can not see any valid reason why the website test should be rendered in gray, except to slow down readers.<p>I suggest you look into this. The web site people can easily change the site and you can tell them to make the text black on white in the future. &quot;<p>and they responded as follows:<p>&quot;Dear Bill,<p>I contacted our webmaster who offered the following.  “We intentionally chose the current color scheme to give the site a softer feel.  In the past 4 years yours is the first complaint we’ve had about the site”.<p>The print friendly option you refer to omits all images, to save on printer ink, rather than simply to print the page in black which would happen on all non-color printers.   It completely reformats the page into just text, with no color at all.<p>Thanks for sharing your comments with us.  It’s always good to review what we’re doing and see if it can be improved.<p>Best regards,<p>xxxx&quot;<p>My rejoinder was :
&quot;Anne, a large number of people simply skip your site  as a nuisance to read. This so called &#x27;softer feel&#x27; is ridiculous.<p>Let me do the same to the books you read....?
======
steanne
"Anne, a large number of people simply skip your site as a nuisance to read."

do you have backup for that? because that kind of vague and spurious claim
would make me take you not seriously, even though i happen to share your
annoyance at grey text.

~~~
aurizon
Just my experience at seeing people skip sites that are hard to read because
they are hard to read, bad fonts, bad color contrast (two colors, like red
text on blue) - and I can cite your comment...;)

